# Please tell me what you guys think about this breeding.



## Brandon0425 (Sep 28, 2012)

**** vom Weltwitz
X
Queen vom Schwaneneck

Von der Haus Gill German Shepherds

After months of research I decided to go with these two.


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

Congrats! Here is the mating check for the breeding:
Line-breeding for the progency of SG **** von Weltwitz and Queen vom Schwaneneck
You are more likely to get input on the pedigree from folks really knowledgeable about pedigrees if you take this to this to the "Bloodlines & Pedigrees" section.


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, since I encouraged you to have this moved over here and since nobody has commented, I will give it a shot and hopefully that will get the ball rolling. To be clear, I am not one of those really knowledgeable folks I referred to in my prior post. I write more to point you to some information I have come across. You breeder will best be able to tell you what to expect from this combination. 

This is a cross of "DDR" lines (****) with what would be considered west working lines (Queen). As I own a female of “DDR” lines with some pedigree similarities to **** and a young male of west working lines (very different dogs!), I find these crosses interesting. 

**** is tightly linebred on Sven vom Grafental (2-3) so one would expect that your pup would possess a higher likelihood of possessing Sven's traits. Here is an old thread on Sven http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/bloodlines-pedigrees/86539-v-sven-vom-graefental.html. If you do a search on Sven on the pedigree database, many threads will pop up. In researching, you will come across information concerning the Sven x Sindy v. Schaferliesel breedings. The Sven x Sindy breeding was repeated 3 times (B, E, and F litters von den Grauen von Monstab - ****’s sire being from the E litter). There are reports that these breedings produced males with an overabundance of dominance and aggression that could be misdirected. There are also reports of health issues. There do not seem to be these same reports for what Sven and Sindy produced independently of each other. Sven was bred to Sindy’s littermate Saskia a couple times and I have not come across any such reports about those breedings. I have an almost 4 year old female out of a daughter of Sven x Saskia and have experienced no aggression or health issues. She’s a good dog, exceptional with family (terrific with my kids and others), but can be a bit of a handful when out and about - very easily triggered into a high state of drive, often has her own agenda, and would rather beg forgiveness than ask permission. There is another half of the pedigree and I cannot tell you what comes from where. 

As for Queen, I cannot comment with any specificity other than to say that there are some high octane dogs in her pedigree. She has a fair bit of Greif zum Lahntal behind her (she is bred 6,5,6 - 8,6,7,7,6 on Greif). He is discussed some in this thread about his son Sagus vom Busecker Schloss http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/bloodlines-pedigrees/186007-v-sagus-vom-busecker-schloss.html. Also, following is an article I happened to recall in which the breeders and owners of Hektor vom Talka Marda comment on him: http://www.vangoghkennels.com/pb-htdocs/Adobe%20Files/Knoche%20Article%20USA%20Magazin%20MA08.pdf Fero several times, Arek Stoffelblick a couple times, Yoschy Dollenwiese, Lord Gleisdreieck, etc. 

Those are just a few of the dogs and I do not know how it all comes together. I will leave that to others. This thread contains some discussion of a DDR/WGWL cross involving a Sindy son (Lord): http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/193777-thought-german-breeder-litter-4.html Care to share what your breeder expects from this breeding? What were you looking for or what made you decide on this particular litter?


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

There are a few very good breeders who are using the bloodlines of the Sven/Sindy breedings with some good results. Looks like they are improving the working ability of the DDR lines while keeping typical good DDR-type looks and are also being used by some breeders to produce good-looking working puppies.

Al Gill, who imported and now owns ****, selects for dogs who can work as police dogs--not sport and not couch potatoes. He's been in GSDs for a number of years and has a good reputation for dealing honestly with people. Additionally, he knows the bloodlines behind **** very well and has worked the dog himself.

So, in this case, I'd ask Al about the breeding--he knows his dogs well and should be able to tell you what he thinks this combo will produce. 

Depending on what you're looking for in a puppy, I wouldn't hesitate to get a pup from this breeding based on the pedigree. Of course, if you're looking for a black and red with a Golden Retriever temperament, then I think this is a bad choice!


----------

